# B-Boxx!



## 525Rainer (2. September 2009)

grad in den news gefunden!


----------



## kroiterfee (2. September 2009)

da lohnt sich doch das warten! alles in schwarz bitte!


yippeh.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Testmaen (2. September 2009)




----------



## Testmaen (2. September 2009)




----------



## kroiterfee (2. September 2009)

freshe bilder.

du hast nicht noch zufällig ein bild vom trigger? oder ist das ein standard sram trigger?

die zugansteuerung ist aber noch arg improvisiert mit der v-brake-röhre. da finde ich die ansteuerung der hammerschmidt besser.


----------



## TigersClaw (2. September 2009)

Ist schon bekannt, was die Box wiegt und was sie kosten wird?


----------



## kroiterfee (2. September 2009)

man munkelt sie soll 400g weniger als die hs wiegen. erscheinen dauert noch mindestens ein jahr.


----------



## abbath (2. September 2009)

Sieht tausendmal besser aus als die HS (die wirkt imho richtig schäbig - sry). Auch hat die B-Boxx nicht die merkwürdige Klemmung der Hohlachse wie bei Truvativ/Sram... Top.
B-Boxx vorn und hinten single wäre auch gar nicht mal verkehrt


----------



## Deleted 8566 (2. September 2009)

Also ISCG braucht die also auch. Muss also auch ein neuer Rahmen her, wenn man's nicht nicht.
Preislich liegt sie wo? 

Sieht zumindest optisch besser als die HS aus und hat auch das Kettenblatt frei, was meiner Meinung nach ein Vorteil ist.


Gruß,

Thomas


----------



## checkb (2. September 2009)

> Sieht zumindest optisch besser als die HS aus und hat auch das Kettenblatt frei, was meiner Meinung nach ein Vorteil ist.



Optik ist genial und ich behaupte mal die Kette wird in der finalen Version eine Führung haben.

checkb


----------



## fuzzball (2. September 2009)

Testmaen schrieb:


> [



echts klasse ein Traum; glaubt ihr man kann die Ritzelgröße verändern?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sir Chickenway (2. September 2009)

Was sich mir aus den Bildern nicht ganz erschliesst: Wie wird garantiert, dass die Kette bei starken Erschütterungen auf dem Batt bleibt? Keine Führungs Bleche oder Rollen.


----------



## kroiterfee (2. September 2009)

das kommt schon noch.


----------



## chickenway-user (2. September 2009)

Sir Chickenway schrieb:


> Was sich mir aus den Bildern nicht ganz erschliesst: Wie wird garantiert, dass die Kette bei starken Erschütterungen auf dem Batt bleibt? Keine Führungs Bleche oder Rollen.



Das ist bei einem Prototyp noch nicht so wichtig, braucht ja noch nen Jahr bis sie rauskommt...

Schmaler wäre schön.


----------



## dreamdeep (2. September 2009)

Hoffentlich bleibt sie in Aluoptik und wird nicht schwarz, würde optimal zum RAW Rahmen passen 

Das ganze dann 400g leichter und ohne Kraftverlust im Overdrive und das Teil ist gekauft


----------



## fuzzball (2. September 2009)

Sir Chickenway schrieb:


> Was sich mir aus den Bildern nicht ganz erschliesst: Wie wird garantiert, dass die Kette bei starken Erschütterungen auf dem Batt bleibt? Keine Führungs Bleche oder Rollen.



unterm Tretlager die Erhöhung, wo die Schaltkabel entlanglaufen, müsste dafür sorgen das die Kette nicht runterrutscht oder es zumindest zu keinem Chain Suck kommt.


----------



## chickenway-user (2. September 2009)

fuzzball schrieb:


> unterm Tretlager die Erhöhung, wo die Schaltkabel entlanglaufen, müsste dafür sorgen das die Kette nicht runterrutscht oder es zumindest zu keinem Chain Suck kommt.



ChainSuck ist bei Einfachkettenblättern ehh kein Probelm. Das tritt ja nur beim Schalten mit dem Umwerfer auf. 

Aber das Kästchen könnte tatsächlich gegen das runterfallen der Kette reichen...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## kroiterfee (2. September 2009)

krass  so ein scheiss schmales kästchen...

ja man kann mich mit einfachen sachen begeistern.


----------



## abbath (2. September 2009)

Gibt's schon 'ne Hausnummer zum Q-Faktor?


----------



## Lt.AnimalMother (2. September 2009)

abbath schrieb:


> Gibt's schon 'ne Hausnummer zum Q-Faktor?



Wenn man mal die Breite der Kette als Massstab nimmt denke ich dass der ne ganze Ecke größer ausfallen wird als bei ner 3-Fach Kurbel, bzw. 2-Fach mit Bashguard.
Wo liegt der Q-Faktor der HS im Vergleich zu ner Standard-Kurbel?


----------



## chickenway-user (2. September 2009)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn man mal die Breite der Kette als Massstab nimmt denke ich dass der ne ganze Ecke größer ausfallen wird als bei ner 3-Fach Kurbel, bzw. 2-Fach mit Bashguard.



Ja, ich würd mal mindestens 15mm schätzen...


----------



## 525Rainer (2. September 2009)

hab das teil nach mehrmaligem nachfragen (entschuldigung ich weiss es nervt, aber danke es musste sein) kürzest proberollen dürfen. ich wollt den vergleich zur hammerschmitt.

subjektive meinung von mir dazu: hammerschmitt wird verkauft und dann auf das teil gewartet. schaltkomfort identisch perfekt, optik wesentlich geiler, gefühlter lauf im overdrive auf jedenfall besser, präziser. dreht leicht und unauffällig.
laut nachfrage sind verschiedene kettenblätter möglich.
wartezeit wird wohl noch ziemlich lange ausfallen schätz ich, schade. übergangsweise empfehle ich eine HS. am besten meine


----------



## dreamdeep (2. September 2009)

Hier gibt es auch noch Bilder:


----------



## 525Rainer (2. September 2009)

suntour hatte ein interessantes rad am start.. 3 gang getriebebike von 1938


----------



## kroiterfee (2. September 2009)

dem kettenblatt nach zu urteilen ein deutsches fabrikat. 

rainair du hast pm.


----------



## Freeerider81 (3. September 2009)

Lt.AnimalMother schrieb:


> Wenn man mal die Breite der Kette als Massstab nimmt denke ich dass der ne ganze Ecke größer ausfallen wird als bei ner 3-Fach Kurbel, bzw. 2-Fach mit Bashguard.
> Wo liegt der Q-Faktor der HS im Vergleich zu ner Standard-Kurbel?



Soweit ich das noch richtig im Kopf habe, ist der Q-Faktor bei der HS genau gleich, wie bei ner normlen Kurbel. So hab ich das zumindest mal irgendwo gelesen.


----------



## [email protected] (3. September 2009)

Es wär vor allem mal schön auch ein 26er Blatt montieren zu können oder Übersetzung von 1:1,7. Auf jeden Fall irgendwas um über 40er Größe des großen Blattes zu kommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kunstflieger (3. September 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Hier gibt es auch noch Bilder:


Ich muss das Bild nochmal hervor holen.
Die Optik ist der Wahnsinn.
Die Zugführung bei der Testkurbel finde ich gut. Es ist so deutlich unempfindlicher gegen Schmutz und die Führung hat sich bei tausenden Bremsen bewehrt.


----------



## lexle (5. September 2009)

Kunstflieger schrieb:


> Ich muss das Bild nochmal hervor holen.
> Die Optik ist der Wahnsinn.
> Die Zugführung bei der Testkurbel finde ich gut. Es ist so deutlich unempfindlicher gegen Schmutz und die Führung hat sich bei tausenden Bremsen bewehrt.



Nicolai und Bionicon suchen aber noch einen Geldgeber für die Srienproduktion der 350.000 für die Werkzeuge locker macht..

bin ich mal gespannt ob se den finden.

ich finde die Kurbel gut


----------



## Kontragonist (11. September 2009)

525Rainer schrieb:


> suntour hatte ein interessantes rad am start.. 3 gang getriebebike von 1938



Das hab ich auch schon mal beim googeln gefunden  als ich mich gefragt hab, ob man eine gBoxx nicht auch weniger klobig gestalten könnte. Wenn man das 1938 mit 3 Gängen hinbekommen hat, sollte so was doch mit modernen Materialien heute mit 7 bis 9 hinzubekommen sein, oder?

Bitte ins AFR schweißen, danke 

Die bBoxx ist auf alle Fälle ein interessanter Konkurrent für die Hammerschmidt, aber:

- eine KeFü müssts ihr mir schon noch dran schrauben
- Zugansteuerung von oben geht nicht?
- wenn die Kurbeln noch Aweng schlanker werden (bloß a Bisserl)

Sonst: geilo    Und wenn Gewicht deutlich und Preis messbar unter dem der HS liegt: gekauft, wo muss ich unterschreiben?

Gruß
Jo


----------



## Cyborg (11. September 2009)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Und wenn Gewicht deutlich *und Preis messbar unter dem der HS liegt*: gekauft, wo muss ich unterschreiben?


 der war gut! 



lexle schrieb:


> Nicolai und Bionicon suchen aber noch einen Geldgeber fÃ¼r die Srienproduktion der 350.000â¬ fÃ¼r die Werkzeuge locker macht..


Die erste Charge in China produzieren lassen, Geld verdienen, Werkzeuge kaufen...


----------



## chickenway-user (11. September 2009)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Das hab ich auch schon mal beim googeln gefunden  als ich mich gefragt hab, ob man eine gBoxx nicht auch weniger klobig gestalten könnte. Wenn man das 1938 mit 3 Gängen hinbekommen hat, sollte so was doch mit modernen Materialien heute mit 7 bis 9 hinzubekommen sein, oder?



Auch damals gab es schon Stahl.


----------



## Kontragonist (11. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Auch damals gab es schon Stahl.



Nein, meines Wissens wurde 1938 noch alles nach der Methode "Verlorene Form" aus Bronze gegossen 

Klar gabs schon Stahl, aber die Industrie entwickelt doch ständig neue angeblich noch bessere Legierungen und Methoden, Werkstoffe ohne Stabilitätseinbußen filigraner zu gestalten. Aber ich bin Anwender, kein Entwickler. Also was weiß ich ...



Kontragonist schrieb:


> ()Und wenn Gewicht deutlich *und Preis messbar unter dem der HS liegt*: gekauft ()





Cyborg schrieb:


> der war gut!



Ey: man wird ja noch träumen dürfen, oder?    Und messbar muss ja nicht viel sein    Wenn die bBoxx tatsächlich 400 g leichter als die HS ist würde ich evtl. sogar ein paar euro mehr bezahlen  aber nur ein paar. Ich meine allerdings mal gelesen zu haben, dass die bBoxx zu irgendwessen Erstaunen tatsächlich etwas günstiger werden soll. Allerdings ist das schon ein paar Monate her und es ist sicher selbst jetzt noch nichts festgelegt.
 Vielleicht hab ich aber auch nur wieder geträumt 

Gruß
Jo


----------



## KONA_pepe (11. September 2009)

Jaja, die B- Boxx is schon ein geiles Teil. 
Was ich neben der hochwertigen Optik noch klasse finde, ist die Ansteuerung, die man mit jedem üblichen 3- fach Trigger realisieren kann. Sprich ich muss nich wie bei der HS noch so en ollen Trigger erxtra kaufen. Wenn sie auch noch in farbig eloxiert verkauft wird, ist sie sicher ne klasse Option für das geplante Enduro 


Das Video (EB) von Nicolai erklärt vieles zu der Boxx.


----------



## Kontragonist (11. September 2009)

KONA_pepe schrieb:


> () Was ich neben der hochwertigen Optik noch klasse finde, ist die Ansteuerung, die man mit jedem üblichen 3- fach Trigger realisieren kann. Sprich ich muss nich wie bei der HS noch so en ollen Trigger erxtra kaufen. ()



Ob ich den HS-XO-Trigger mit der umgekrempelten Schaltlogik trotzdem an der bBoxx benutzen kann? Warum ein 2-fach-Schaltgetriebe mit einem 3-fach-Trigger belästigen? Mein Bruder hat bei meiner 24/36/BG-Garnitur an einem mir inzwischen geklauten Kona Scrap immer aufs Bashguard geschaltet  Das wird zwar hier kaum passieren  und mir eh nich   aber weil ich sowieso alles neu kaufen muss hätt ich gerne einen Trigger, der nicht mehr oder weniger schaltet, als Gänge da sind und dabei zum Trigger fürs Schaltwerk passt 

Hat irgendwer da draußen eine waghalsige Vermutung dazu?

Gruß
Jo


----------



## dreamdeep (11. September 2009)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Mein Bruder hat bei meiner 24/36/BG-Garnitur an einem mir inzwischen geklauten Kona Scrap immer aufs Bashguard geschaltet



Dann war schlicht und ergreifend der Anschlag vom Umwerfer falsch eingestellt. Jeder 3-Fach Schalthebel funktioniert problemlos mit 2-fach, solange man die Anschlagschraube korrekt einstellt. Der Schalthebel wird dann vom Umwerfer begrenzt und es lassen sich nur noch zwei Gänge schalten.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Kontragonist (11. September 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Dann war schlicht und ergreifend der Anschlag vom Umwerfer falsch eingestellt. Jeder 3-Fach Schalthebel funktioniert problemlos mit 2-fach, solange man die Anschlagschraube korrekt einstellt. Der Schalthebel wird dann vom Umwerfer begrenzt und es lassen sich nur noch zwei Gänge schalten.



 oh 

Aber der Trigger hat trotzdem weiterhin 3 "Klicks", oder?


----------



## dreamdeep (11. September 2009)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> â¦ oh â¦
> 
> Aber der Trigger hat trotzdem weiterhin 3 "Klicks", oder?



Nein, der 3. Klick ist ja dann blockiert. Von der Funktionsweise/Bedienung gibt es keinen Unterschied zu einem 2-Fach Trigger. 

Ein 2-Fach Trigger ist also eine rein psychologische Angelegenheit. Der einzig vernÃ¼nftige Grund einen zu verbauen, wÃ¤re bei Triggern mit Schaltanzeige 

Wie das bei der B-Boxx geregelt wird, ist natÃ¼rlich eine ganz andere Geschichte. Ich vermute aber Ã¤hnlich.


----------



## Helium (11. September 2009)

Hat schon jemand mal versucht ob man mit dem Hammerschmidt Trigger auch eine zweifach Kurbel schalten kann, müsste doch eigentlich gehen.


----------



## Kontragonist (11. September 2009)

dreamdeep schrieb:


> Nein, der 3. Klick ist ja dann blockiert. Von der Funktionsweise/Bedienung gibt es keinen Unterschied zu einem 2-Fach Trigger.
> 
> Ein 2-Fach Trigger ist also eine rein psychologische Angelegenheit. Der einzig vernünftige Grund einen zu verbauen, wäre bei Triggern mit Schaltanzeige
> 
> Wie das bei der B-Boxx geregelt wird, ist natürlich eine ganz andere Geschichte. Ich vermute aber ähnlich.



Das spricht natürlich  vorausgesetzt man kann die bBoxx ähnlich wie einen Umwerfer begrenzen  klar für den 3-fach-XO-Trigger. Dann kann ich den auch weiterverwenden, wenn dann 2012 eine 3-fach Getriebekurbel kommt 
So, da hab ich ja wieder was gelernt. Jetzt wird aber Feierabend gemacht und erst mal wieder das gute alte (3-fach-bestückte) Coiler verbraucht 

Bis dann
Jo


----------



## KONA_pepe (11. September 2009)

Naja... wenn Nicolai extra die Kurbel so baut, dass man jeden stink normalen 3- fach Trigger verbauen kann, wird es wohl einen Abschlag geben. Besser gesagt du hast ja keinen Umwerfer sondern eine interne Übersetzung, bei das alles wohl rein mechanisch auch garnicht möglich wäre bis 3 zu schalten. Wie genau es in der Kurbel aussieht, wollten sie leider nicht sagen. Jedenfalls ne andere Lösung als bei der HS.


----------



## chickenway-user (11. September 2009)

Kontragonist schrieb:


> Klar gabs schon Stahl, aber die Industrie entwickelt doch ständig neue angeblich noch bessere Legierungen und Methoden, Werkstoffe ohne Stabilitätseinbußen filigraner zu gestalten. Aber ich bin Anwender, kein Entwickler. Also was weiß ich ...



Ist ein Fahrradrahmen seit 1938 in irgendeiner Art filigraner geworden? Eben.

Aber ja, natürlich könnte man die Dinger filigraner gestalten wie man an den Rohloff-basierten Getrieben sieht. Die dürften doch auch kaum mehr Raum einnehmen als das Ding von 1938.

Ja, so ne leichte 9-Gang Getriebenabe (meinetwegen auch 7 oder 11) die etwa so viel wiegt wie ne XT-Nabe mit Kassette und Schaltwerk wär schon was feines...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Omegar (12. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ja, so ne leichte 9-Gang Getriebenabe (meinetwegen auch 7 oder 11) die etwa so viel wiegt wie ne XT-Nabe mit Kassette und Schaltwerk wär schon was feines...



Da stimme ich zu! Können auch nur sieben sein. Mir egal...

.........träum..........


----------



## Kontragonist (13. September 2009)

chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ist ein Fahrradrahmen seit 1938 in irgendeiner Art filigraner geworden? Eben.



Achtung Erbsenzählerei: Das Lambda z.B. ist sicher nicht filigraner als ein Drahtesel von '38, aber das Helius RC vlt. schon. Es ist zumindest mit Sicherheit dank technischem Fortschritt auf gleichem Raum nur halb so schwer und zichfach flotter unterwegs 



chickenway-user schrieb:


> Aber ja, natürlich könnte man die Dinger filigraner gestalten wie man an den Rohloff-basierten Getrieben sieht. Die dürften doch auch kaum mehr Raum einnehmen als das Ding von 1938.



Rohloff hat auch schon lange nix mehr überarbeitet, oder? Da geht in Sachen Format und Gewicht vlt. auch noch was ...
Das Nucleon TFR ist mir jedenfalls zu klobig  8,8 kg für Rahmen und Antrieb? neee___



chickenway-user schrieb:


> Ja, so ne leichte 9-Gang Getriebenabe (meinetwegen auch 7 oder 11) die etwa so viel wiegt wie ne XT-Nabe mit Kassette und Schaltwerk wär schon was feines...



Ganz so leicht wird das wohl leider in absehbarer Zeit nicht herzustellen sein. Und ein Schaltwerk brauch ich nicht. Die dinger sind nur im weg. Leider bin ich (nach dem derzeitigen Stand der Technik) auf das Geschlacker angewiesen um mein Fortkommen berg auf zu gewährleisten.

Eine Getriebekurbel mit 9 Gängen, bei der jeweils die kleinste und die größte Übersetzung der einer Schaltkonfiguration mit 22/36 Blatt entspricht dürfte für mich auch gern um die 1,5 kg wiegen wenn ich dafür nur das Schaltwerk loswerde ...

Aber das bleibt wohl alles noch eine ganze Weile Utopie. Also vergessen wir das und freuen uns für's erste auf die bBoxx 

Ciao
Jo


----------



## Speziazlizt (15. Januar 2010)

weiß man schon was neues von der B-Boxx? Erscheinungsdatum oder ähnliches


----------



## Bartenwal (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo,
ich habe letzten Herbst mit Bionicon telefoniert und nachgefragt, ob die Aussage von lexle stimmt  





> Nicolai und Bionicon suchen aber noch einen Geldgeber für die Serienproduktion der 350.000 für die Werkzeuge locker macht..



Damals wurde noch gesucht.

Vielleicht finden wir hier im Nicolai / Bionoicon Forum 699 Risikokapitalgeber (jeder riskiert 500) ?? Ich wäre dabei. 


Grüße,
Bartenwal


----------



## abbath (16. Januar 2010)

*lol* siehe Deine Signatur.


----------



## kroiterfee (16. Januar 2010)

hehe ich wäre auch dabei.


----------



## Speziazlizt (5. April 2010)

immer noch nichts neues? es wird sich doch ein stiller Teilhaber finden lassen der gerne Rad fährt, etwas Geld über hat und in eine wachsende Firma investieren will...


----------



## softbiker (6. April 2010)

Bartenwal schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich habe letzten Herbst mit Bionicon telefoniert und nachgefragt, ob die Aussage von lexle stimmt
> 
> Damals wurde noch gesucht.
> ...



Hab ich schon vor 2 Monaten vorgeschlagen


----------

